# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Что делать, если сайт заблокировали на хостинге?

## revisium

Часто возникает ситуация, когда аккаунт с сайтами блокируется хостингом за нарушение правил оказания услуг. Разберемся в причинах, по которым хостинг может заблокировать сайт в ключе информационной безопасности сайтов.


В результате регулярного мониторинга или жалоб посетителей сайта, хостинг может обнаружить вредоносную активность на взломанном аккаунте хостинга, где размещены хакерские скрипты или проводится спам-рассылка. Чтобы пресечь работу опасных скриптов в рамках взломанного аккаунта, хостинг приостанавливает доступ либо к сайтам, либо к отдельным функциям конкретного сайта. Например, за рассылку спама хостинг блокирует функцию отправки почты без деактивации всего аккаунта или переносит сайт на карантинный сервер. После чего техническая поддержка хостинга направляет уведомление владельцу аккаунта для принятия мер по устранению причин блокировки.

Всего причин частичной или полной блокировки сайта может быть шесть:

Доступ к сайту заблокирован за распространение вредоносного кода (вирусов)Доступ к сайту заблокирован за фишинговые страницыДоступ к сайту заблокирован за проведение атак на сторонние ресурсыДоступ к сайту заблокирован за превышение допустимой нагрузкиЗаблокирован доступ к сайту или заблокирована функции отправки почты за рассылку спамаВирусный сканер обнаружил в каталогах сайта хакерские скрипты или бэкдоры


*1. Доступ к сайту заблокирован за распространение вредоносного кода (вирусов)*

Причина: хакер получил несанкционированный доступ по ftp/ssh/http к сайту и разместил на сайте вредоносный код, который распространяет вирусы.

Что делать: необходимо просканировать все файлы сайта на вредоносные и хакерские скрипты, удалить их и установить защиту от взлома. Отчет о результатах работы отправить в тех поддержку хостинга, после чего доступ к сайту разблокируют.


*2. Доступ к сайту заблокирован за фишинговые страницы*

Фишинговые страницы создаются для того, чтобы воровать данные кредитных карт или доступы к личным кабинетам интернет-банков, платежных систем, почтовым службам и социальным сетям. Сам хостинг вряд ли обнаружит фишинговые страницы на сайте (если только он не проверяет файлы сайта скриптом AI-BOLIT), поэтому блокировка происходит после жалобы со стороны службы безопасности банка или платежной системы.

Причина: хакер получил несанкционированный доступ по ftp/ssh/http к сайту и разместил на сайте подставные страницы, с которых данные пользователей собираются данные в файл или отправляются на email.

Что делать: необходимо удалить фишинговые страницы, просканировать все файлы сайта на вредоносные и хакерские скрипты (обычно перед размещением фишинговых страниц хакер загружает веб-шеллы или бэкдоры), удалить их и установить защиту от взлома. Отчет о результатах работы отправить в тех поддержку хостинга, после чего доступ к сайту разблокируют.


*3. Доступ к сайту заблокирован за проведение атак на сторонние ресурсы*

Причина: хакер получил несанкционированный доступ по ftp/ssh/http к сайту, разместил на сайте скрипты, выполняющие DOS/флад атаки с целью вывода из строя или блокировки доступа к стороннему сайту или сетевому ресурсу.

Что делать: необходимо просканировать все файлы сайта на вредоносные и хакерские скрипты, удалить их и установить защиту от взлома. Отчет о результатах работы отправить в тех поддержку хостинга, после чего доступ к сайту разблокируют.

*
4. Доступ к сайту заблокирован за превышение допустимой нагрузки*

Превышение нагрузки на хостинг может быть по нескольким причинам:

на аккаунте хостинга идет хакерская активность (рассылка спама, DOS атака на ресурс, сбор данных с других серверов и т.п.)из-за безграмотной архитектуры или реализации cms и плагинов. Например, часто причиной высокой нагрузки является плагин интернет-магазина virtuemart в cms joomla. Нагрузка создается за счет отправки большого числа sql запросов к базе данных (иногда число запросов может быть >200 для одной страницы)
В первом случае нужно лечить сайт или все сайты на аккаунте. Во втором случае нужно оптимизировать работу сайта или менять cms. В качестве временного решения для снижения нагрузки из-за cms, можно использовать кэширование (плагином к cms или настройками на хостинге).


*5. Заблокирован доступ к сайту или заблокирована функции отправки почты за рассылку спама*

Причины:
хакер получил несанкционированный доступ по ftp/ssh/http к сайту и разместил на сайте скрипты для рассылки спама илихакер нашел уязвимость в скриптах, позволяющих несанкционированно рассылать письма произвольному адресату (например, уязвимость в joomla через рекомендательный компонент)
Что делать: необходимо найти и удалить спам-скрипты, просканировать все файлы сайта на вредоносные и хакерские скрипты (обычно вместе с загрузкой спам-скриптов хакер загружает веб-шеллы или бэкдоры), удалить их и установить защиту от взлома. Отчет о результатах работы отправить в тех поддержку хостинга, после чего доступ к функции отправки почты или сайту разблокируют.

*
6. Вирусный сканер обнаружил в каталогах сайта хакерские скрипты или бэкдоры*

В ходе плановой проверки хостер может запустить на хостинге сканер вредоносных скриптов в результате чего обнаружит шеллы, бэкдоры и другие скрипты. После чего либо направляется уведомление владельцу аккаунта о необходимости лечения сайта, либо аккаунт хостинга блокируется.

Что делать: необходимо просканировать сайт на вредоносные скрипты, удалить их и установить защиту от взлома, чтобы они повторно не появились на сайте. После чего уведомить тех поддержку хостинга о выполненных работах.

---

Обращаем внимание на то, что появление любых хакерских скриптов на аккаунте хостинга является следствием взлома сайта и показывает наличие уязвимостей в скриптах или получение несанкционированного доступа к хостингу (через панель управления, ftp или ssh). Уязвимости нужно обязательно найти и закрыть, а доступы к хостингу сменить и ограничить. Если этого не сделать, то неприятный инцидент может повториться и хостинг снова заблокирует доступ к сайту или к функции отправки почты.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

